# Raw Image Viewer for Linux



## The_Traveler (Aug 23, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a viewer for raw files that will run on a ubuntu netbook.
Tries using Irfanview (my preferred viewer) running under wine but can't find the necessary dll to download from a trusted source.




TIA,


Lew


----------



## zombiemann (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't have any personal experience with it but I hear good things about UFRaw


----------

